# A TRAGIC LESSON



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

LOOSE HAIR, JEWELRY, CLOTHING ETC. DOES *NOT* BELONG AROUND MACHINERY!

HAIR CAUGHT IN LATHE


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I got an error on that page. But I always make sure I have no loose clothing or jewelry on when working around machinery.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is the whole story
a tragedy for sure
we just can't be to careful

http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2011/04/13/news/doc4da58c22c4b1f135149346.txt?viewmode=fullstory


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds as though she may have been working late into the night and this is never a good idea with power tools. What a tragedy.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to make light of a tragic situation, but at least getting my hair caught in the lathe is one problem I* don't* have to worry about. I don't even want to think about what actually happened in this case.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Lathes, augers, and mills are some of the most dangerous machines to be around with long hair, jewelry or loose clothing. The poor girl… tragic.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

My G-D !

I hope she went quickly … and didn't suffer. What an awful story.


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

a coworker of mine was running a drill press with his long sleeves roled up and the bit caught his sleeve and reeled him in like a fish, it pulled the collar of his shirt around his neck and was choking him and he could not reach the off button . i got him loose and he said thank you , i guess i dosed off ! so a drill press can get you too.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW


----------



## louie2002 (Apr 13, 2011)

It takes about 1/10 of a second of not thinking to put you into a situation that can take months to heal. Years ago I was cutting some hardwood for flooring when a small scrap got stuck in the throat plate of my table saw. To this day I don't know why I did it but, I attempted to "flick" the scrap away with my right forefinger and…zap. It took a whole bunch of stitches , and several months of not working to fix things. Worse yet, I had to call my wife from the E.R. and tell her what happened - but she had already arrived home to find my blood trail from the workshop to the house!!
Well, needless to say, I never did that again, and I always use it as a learning moment for the grandkids!

Back to the original item, I can't imagine what went through that poor girls mind in her last few seconds. God bless her and her family.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Back in the day when I worked in a computer room for a large company, The IBM CE's (Computer Engineers) who repared the equipment were required to wear Clip on ties, No watch bands, No wedding rings or jewlers of any kind.

I never had any of them get heart, but the company was always on the lookout for problem areas.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

*Not for the weak of heart*

Rings can do a real number under the wrong circumstances too.


----------

